# My 1 yr old may have BCM :(



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

I am very sad at the moment as we are pretty sure Grady has Boxer Cardiomyopathy  In the last month he has had 3 fainting episodes, we have taken him to the vet and they took x-rays of his heart, sent away blood work for a pnb? test, and I am currently waiting in his 24 hr holter test results. This past wed he was very bad, after a walk he was very weak, and started vomiting for over an hour. We took him back to the vet where they had to put him on oxygen and hooked him up to the ecg machine. He also went into V-tac and it took 3 doses of lidocane to get his heart back into a good rythem and his pulse down from 320 to 160.
The vets office sent his ecg readings to a cadiologist in Guelph, and they suggested to put him on solatol.
My boy has just celebrated his first birthday on the 5th, I can't believe this is happening to him! Our plan for now is to get his holter test results back and see the vet again and get another quote as to how much a cadiologist visit would be. We are expecting our first baby this Oct, so we have by no means a disposable income. The quote we got on wed for an emergency visit was $2500, and we just don't have that kind of cash right now  I am absolutely heartbroken! 
The x-ray of his heart was not very conclusive, vet said it was a little bit enlarged but not sever. The blood work came back normal, and we also had his thyroid tested and it came back normal as well. If his holter test comes back with a fairly good reading, I hope to be able to save some cash and get a new quote to see a cardiologist and maybe get an ultrasound done on his heart. For now I am just keeping him calm, which is hard because I know all he wants to do is play outside with his brother. My poor sweet Grady, please keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

That's sad,I hope you all can get through this ,the prices vets charge is cruel especially with all economies round the world in such bad shape,,thinking about you,karen


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks alot Karen, and yes I agree that the prices vets charge are cruel! We have already spent over $800 in testing and including his last near miss. I love my boy like he is my child and I want to do whats right for him. I wish money wasn't an issue.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I am so sorry. So blimin sorry, what a tragedy, he's just a puppy. 
Shop around vets for prices. There seems to be a big price difference in the various vets around here, it's so worth making the effort.
Did you get him from a breeder?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Jesse, there are heart clinics that breed clubs hold all over Ontario. You actually just missed one 2 weeks ago through The Northern Boxer Blub. It was held in Etobicoke with a cardiologist doing echo dopplers for $250. Thats about 1/2 the price it usually costs.

In all honestly this does not sound like BCM. It sounds more like AS (Aortic Stenosis) and only an echo doppler ultrasound can properly diagnose that. A Holter diagnoses BCM. Please feel free to PM me any time. In the mean time I will see if I can find another heart clinic for you.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> Jesse, there are heart clinics that breed clubs hold all over Ontario. You actually just missed one 2 weeks ago through The Northern Boxer Blub. It was held in Etobicoke with a cardiologist doing echo dopplers for $250. Thats about 1/2 the price it usually costs.
> 
> In all honestly this does not sound like BCM. It sounds more like AS (Aortic Stenosis) and only an echo doppler ultrasound can properly diagnose that. A Holter diagnoses BCM. Please feel free to PM me any time. In the mean time I will see if I can find another heart clinic for you.


Oh Man! I wish I had known that! I would have definatly been interested. I can swing $250! Please let me know if you find any other heart clinics. It very well could be AS, I really need to get a definate diagnoses on him then hopefully treatment. 

MollyWoppy: Thanks for your concern and yes I did get him from a breeder, we have been in contact with her through out this whole thing.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear! This link might help you to find a health clinic: Dog/Canine Health Test Clinic Schedule Best wishes.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the breeder willing to help out financially? Never having had a pedigree, I would like to think they have some type of guarantee because that condition is hereditary, right? 
Please correct me if I'm wrong, I know naught.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Is the breeder willing to help out financially? Never having had a pedigree, I would like to think they have some type of guarantee because that condition is hereditary, right?
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, I know naught.


Yes both BCM and AS are hereditary, but unforntatly all the breder has offered is a replacement pup if Grady passes


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. We are keeping you in our thoughts. So dang hard when they are so young to have something like this happen. It's always sad and awful when our pups are sick; but when they are this young, it's truly tragic.


----------

